# Behaviorist's in Maryland?



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been looking a little on-line for dog behaviorists in my area, but I'm ignorant to what I'm looking for in a behaviorist to begin with if that makes sense. What makes a good behaviorist, what should I be watching out for, and does anyone have any local suggestion for me?

The problem: Zoe is a real butthead when people come into my home. Outside the home she is pretty much fine- she'll sniff, slowly wag her tail, and offer a hesitant lick here and there. Sometimes she'll bark a little with tail wagging I'm assuming because she is unsure and fearful- but no lunging, biting, or real snarling.

However, inside the home is a whole new ballgame and the real issue for us. She will snarl, bark, growl, and follow guests. She will not allow them to pet her or get close, she does not take treats from them, and especially does not want them near us. She will stand in between me and guests as well as do this with my kids and their guests. I of course get in front of her and ignore, but for instance if someone were to try and hug me or shake my hand.....she may lunge while barking but not connect. So this means one day if we don't correct this now she will bite someone and I know it.

I take this dog EVERYWHERE with me, have people over ALL the time, and still at almost 11 months her attitude toward people in the home is horrendous. Today my nephew was over and whacked my son with a plastic sword- her highness jumped on him and just stared. I put her in the crate for the rest of his stay and she doesn't whine or bark in there at all unless the guest tries to touch her.

I don't want to have to crate my dog when we have guests- I know she may never be affectionate with strangers or even like their presence- thats okay, but I need her to behave in an acceptable manner and tolerate them in my home.

So if anyone knows anyone close willing to work with my dog at home PLEASE let me know


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Again today I had some friends come over with their kids to go to the park....everyone was meeting at my house. When they arrived I put Zoe in a sit stay and opened the door before they could get to it. She obeyed until the first foot hit the threshold of my living room and broke away barking right in front of them. I got between her and my friends, gave a firm no, told my friends to be still for a second, and told her to sit and stay again. She sat while barking and my friends walked around her. She again broke away, got in front of me, and barked at them. I put her in the crate until everyone else could arrive

After everyone was here we all walked to the park Zoe in toe with plenty of treats. My friends were able to give her treats, play fetch with her, and pet her- NO ISSUES OUTSIDE!!

What is going on and how do I correct this?


----------

